# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Hei, Hej , Hej hehe, Norwegian
Well. . .first of all hello, my name is Sergio i am 16 male from Morella, Arag

----------

Gracias por nada jaja Thanks for nothing haha i am just kidding! 
Hmm cu

----------


## selters

I'm Norwegian, and I have never heard that Norwegian was an official language in Scotland  ::   
Anyway, I'm willing to help you out if you're interested...

----------

Nowegian is not one of Scotland`s official languages, *but*, there are certain similarities between the Gaelic and Norwegian language. A friend of my mother`s went to Ireland once to visit an Irish penfriend and they travelled around the country. When they came to the Irish sea, my mother`s friend exclamated: Irskesj

----------

Um.. 
I'm guessing that "Irske" means Irish and sj

----------


## Oggi

In 1997 when I visited Scotland, I came to a place in New Galloway, where the owner of a shop spoke plain Norwegian.  He had worked with the Norwegian Televerket, something similar to British telecom in Bergen when he was younger. 
When it comes to Norse, this language became the mother tongue of a son of Leod that settled down at the Isle of Skye in the Viking times.  Today the clan is known as MacLeod.  They spoke Norse in the family until the end of the 1800s.

----------

